# Tempestade Tropical CHRIS (Atlântico 2012 #AL03)



## MSantos (20 Jun 2012 às 11:08)

A Tempestade Tropical CHRIS não representa uma ameaça para as populações, e olhando para as previsões provavelmente nunca o será, mas de qualquer das formas deixo aqui o aviso mais recente do NHC de Miami lançado para a TT CHRIS para esta ficar registada aqui no MeteoPT.



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 200834
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...




Para mais informações: NATIONAL HURRICANE CENTER


----------



## stormy (21 Jun 2012 às 00:43)

O Chris surpreende ao desenvolver um olho bem defenido rodeado de convecção intensa, com uma banda exterior bem activa tambem.







Deverá estar no pico da sua actividade, e nos proximos dias será determinante, ao fundir-se com uma Cut-off a NW dos Açores, para o desenrolar do padrão de circulação na proxima semana sobre a Europa...estes sistemas injectam muita energia que pode modificar bastante o comportaento da atmosfera.

A evolução do Chris poderá ser, por exemplo, importante para determinar a duração e intensidade exata da onda de calor que afectará o continente e a Madeira a partir de Domingo...


----------



## adiabático (21 Jun 2012 às 23:43)

O Chris chegou a ser furacão cat.I durante o dia de hoje (21 de Junho), tendo posteriormente enfraquecido e descido novamente à categoria de tempestade tropical.

De qualquer modo, foi o primeiro furacão da época de 2012.


----------

